# Ultramarine Successor Chapter TBD WIP



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So I'm starting an Ultramarine successor chapter, I'm yet to decide which chapter yet as I'm considering the schemes and backgrounds for them, but I've started putting together an army list and also put together my first unit and HQ and I thought I'd share them with you.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's certainly no shortage of UM successors to choose from. Are there any that make the short list at the moment?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> There's certainly no shortage of UM successors to choose from. Are there any that make the short list at the moment?


At current I have a couple in mind like Angels Revenant and Mortifactors but I'm still looking, I'm also looking those that bare a close resemblance to the Ultramarines such as the Novamarines, Praetors of Orpheus etc however I've never been good with painting a lot of white.

I'm also looking for others that ain't simply under the successor list on lexicanum or 40kwiki as well.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

What about the Relictors? They are supposed to be a mix of UM and DA geneseed. They have some of the best fluff in the game as well.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've tried painting grey armies before and I've never taken to them, plus the Relictors are basically renegades and I'd like a loyal chapter. My current list is a drop pod assault list, so everything is in a drop pod or flying vehicle


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Painted my first model, it's almost done, need to do a bit more on the base, apologies about the light, I dunno why but it's bright out but my phone is useless it seems.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

ooh me liking that shade of blue.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Nacho libre said:


> ooh me liking that shade of blue.


Actually he's not blue he's black, that fourth picture for some reason didn't come out right despite it only being illuminated by natural light.


----------

